# Oblivion Society wins an IPPY gold medal!



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey HauntForum friends! My post-apocalyptic comedy novel _The Oblivion Society_ just won a gold medal in the Independent Publisher IPPY awards!

All of the details are here.

I'm so excited. I just wanted to share with everybody. :jol:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow thats great


----------



## Restless Spirit (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulations! That's Fantastic!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

That's great!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, in your opinion is the first ed. or 2nd ed. better?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

sweet news Marcus.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Hey, in your opinion is the first ed. or 2nd ed. better?


The second, of course. That's why I made it. ;-)


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

*Woo-Hoo !!! You got gold!!*

Congratulations !! A Gold Medal Winner, How cool is that?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

marcus132 said:


> The second, of course. That's why I made it. ;-)


That's why I asked  Methinks I'll buy your book


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> That's why I asked  Methinks I'll buy your book


Awesome. Thanks! :jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats on winning!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Marcus, just finished reading your book. I read a couple chapters a night to relax, and I have to tell ya I had a great time! Your book offers a rarely seen in literature intelligent(!) woman surrounded by characters we all can identify with in real life. You do a great mix of sci fi, horror and my favorite movie kind of film plot: the B-movie!

In short, excellent writing and well done!...one more thing...if you don't write a sequel, I'll be crushed!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Congratulations!! Apparently there IS more to life than haunting.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Are you kidding? His book IS a haunt! LOL


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Congratzzzzzzzzzzz


----------

